# Sensationalism in the British media about MMA.



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2012)

As many probably know I am  evangelical about promoting MMA in the UK as a proper sport on par with boxing and kick boxing. Most promoters now are doing their best to present their shows as exciting but not gratuatiously gory or sensationalist. We try to show the fighters in a good light as being professional athletes rather than thugs, we discourage the 'Tap out' crowd from acting as a rent a mob preferring to actually try to educate them. However this is what we are up against in some parts of the British media. it's not just sensationalist, it's down right lying! The newspaper is mainstream and does have quite a high readership though I'm not sure that's the word for it, it's a red top, a tabloid in all the worst senses but that doesn't help us. This story is very likely to be picked up by other media. We seem to be going forward five steps only to go back four and a half.

http://demetriomarquez.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/cage-fight-left-me-blind/


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Daily_Sport


----------



## GrandmasterP (Nov 30, 2012)

MMA when it does come to these parts happens in seedy clubs.
Some MMA sites promote sexualised 'ring girls'.
Not exactly a family 'sport' really.
Martial Arts Illustrated seems to be doing a good job in promoting MMA as a serious sport but it has a long way to go yet before social acceptance sets in.
It would be a good thing for MMA to be inside the fold and fundable via Sports Council so that colleges could offer it as they do now for the hugely unpopular, in terms of the low numbers it attracts; boxing.
MMA is popular with 14 to 19 young men and anything that would get them to participate in sport in college has to be positive.


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 30, 2012)

Anything to sell papers...I am a big fan of WMMA...the sexualization of female fighters is a sad byproduct....very difficult issue...Ronda Rousey is making the WMMA popular in the states...I am not happy with how she is being marketed...she is a great fighter and a great talent...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 30, 2012)

Blinded???? She had a freaking black eye. Did Mz1 write that article???


----------

